# "Voljins Schatten" sucht



## Tidra-on (22. Mai 2017)

Wir sind eine neue Horden Gilde auf dem Realmpool "Die ewige Wacht / Die silberne Hand", und suchen immer noch neue Mitglieder.

Wenn du Humor hast und nicht zartbesaitet bist, könnten wir genau für dich richtig sein.

Ein paar Kurzinfos:

 

- Raidtag Sonntag 20 Uhr (Da wir derzeit im Aufbau sind, und noch mit Randoms auffüllen müssen, gehts erst Nachtfestung Normal, sollte die Gruppe sich als tauglich herausstellen, direkt im Anschluss Hero (Stand 4/10), Montags wird bei Bedarf auch 20 Uhr nachgelegt)

 

- Regelmässige Myth+ Gänge im Gildenzusammenschluss

 

- Wir nutzen Discord. Zumindest abends ist dort immer einer von uns online.

 

- Kontakte: Tidra - Die ewige Wacht (Bodyhunter#2853)

 

Wir haben auch unter-Max.-Chars. Bei frischen 110ern helfen wir auch gern beim Ausrüsten wenn nötig 

 

Einfach mal reinschnuppern und uns kennenlernen 

 

Greetz Olli aka Tidra


----------



## Patiekrice (9. Oktober 2017)

Moin Olli,

das klingt gar nicht so doof.

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mein Abo wieder zu aktivieren, habe aber in Legion noch gar keine Erfahrung sammeln können. Dafür aber in allen anderen Erweiterungen mehr als genug.

Welchen meiner Charaktere auf Silberne Hand (100er Krieger-Tank, 90er Holy-Priest, 46er Magier) ich weiter/wieder spiele oder ob ich gar einen neuen Charakter (Schamane (Dual Heal/Ench) oder Schurken) anfange, weiß ich noch nicht.

Vielleicht schickst du mir einfach mal eine Discord-Einladung und ich schaue, wie ihr so drauf seid?

Viele Grüße


----------

